# Mcintosh MC420 Repair costs



## Rettkeg (Apr 21, 2021)

Hey all Knowledgeable people,

I have been offered the chance to buy a non working McIntosh MC420 amp. what sort of price should I think about offering them?
and a long shot but would anyone know a ball park cost range to get the amp refurbished/repaired? 

Thanks


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Mac still repairs then last I heard. Shoot them an email.


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

I assume you are not US based. But if you are Home Audio Repair | Car Audio Repair | Video Repair | George Meyer AV (georgemeyer-av.com)


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

McIntosh - Service Network: Locate an Authorized Service Agency







www.mcintoshlabs.com


----------



## Rettkeg (Apr 21, 2021)

Thanks for all the replies, I didn't end up buying it. As it ended up costing too much for a broken amp.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Did you reach out to mac for repair estimates or another service center?


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Where is it?
And what was bad with it?


----------



## Rettkeg (Apr 21, 2021)

I did not ending up getting a repair quote as the person wanted too much for the amp in its current state. 

It is from a seller on eBay from Japan. They have a few McIntosh amps up not sure if they have that one advertised. I found out about it from messaging them about another work McIntosh amp.

Thanks All.


----------

